# Beer-Butt Chicken



## Puritanhead (Jun 30, 2006)

Beer-Butt Chicken










[Edited on 6-30-2006 by Puritanhead]


----------



## crhoades (Jun 30, 2006)

A Family at our church has made that for us before. Very good stuff!


----------



## Puritanhead (Jul 1, 2006)

Oh yeah!! 

Here are some tips for preparation of Beer-Butt Chicken including my favorite marinade.


----------

